# WCG - 15th Birthday Challenge



## Terminator_1 (Oct 24, 2019)

Dear members of TECHPOWERUP ,

For Nov 16th to Nov 22nd 2019 SETI.Germany is arranging a challenge at World Community Grid on the occasion of the grids 15th birthday:








We would like to invite TECHPOWERUP to participate in the challenge and hope that your team and many members of your team will be joining and participting this event.
!!Be aware, only your WCG-Team-Captain can join your team to the challenge!!
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=9700

More information and statistics regarding the challenge can be found here.http://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/1_en_Welcome.html


Your participation is very much appreciated.

Best regards
Terminator
SETI.Germany


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 24, 2019)

Count my team in ; )


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2019)

I've love to add us into this but we'd need @Norton to accept the challenge


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 2, 2019)

phill said:


> I've love to add us into this but we'd need @Norton to accept the challenge


Well I would sign up


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Well I would sign up



Wouldn't I have to register as another team tho??


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 2, 2019)

phill said:


> Wouldn't I have to register as another team tho??


In his absence i think we could ask a mod if you can register as Tpu?


----------



## phill (Nov 3, 2019)

If that's ok with everyone else, I don't mind   I hope that @Norton is alright


----------



## Basard (Nov 3, 2019)

Well, you're doing a good amount of the work around here, aren't you?  
Does nobody know where Norton is?


----------



## phill (Nov 3, 2019)

I like to hope I'm doing something good here


----------



## Bow (Nov 11, 2019)

Count me in


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 11, 2019)

I havent run the BIONC Manager in forever. and im not on any team. so good luck with the challenge.


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2019)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> I havent run the BIONC Manager in forever. and im not on any team. so good luck with the challenge.



You can always join up or re-sign in again if you've got your details


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 12, 2019)

@phill , you did see that Bill entered us?


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @phill , you did see that Bill entered us?



I did indeed sir, I'm hoping that @Norton will be back online at some point   I'll find the post that @Boatman copied in


----------



## tami626 (Nov 15, 2019)

8 hours left, anyone hyped?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 15, 2019)

25 pages of MCM Pending Validation, some body must be sand bagging but mine will validate when theirs does. Time to switch to FAH2 that doesn't need a wing-man.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 15, 2019)

tami626 said:


> 8 hours left, anyone hyped?


Does it start later ,im already ramping


----------



## tami626 (Nov 15, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Does it start later ,im already ramping


Yeah, me too, but I'm still watching the clock.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 15, 2019)

We ought to do better than last year.
The Seti Germany home page for the challenge Challenge updates


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 15, 2019)

Unfortunetly, I'm down 2 systems at the moment.  One of my 2600K/Linux systems will only boot to a command line,  My 1700X system is only seeing half of the RAM that I put in it and performs terribly.  Hopefully I can fix the 2600K PDQ.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 15, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Unfortunetly, I'm down 2 systems at the moment.  One of my 2600K/Linux systems will only boot to a command line,  My 1700X system is only seeing half of the RAM that I put in it and performs terribly.  Hopefully I can fix the 2600K PDQ.


And winter is knocking at our doors. How will you keep warm? Mircocenter....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 15, 2019)

Unfortunately, the nearest MC is 1000 miles away!


----------



## infrared (Nov 15, 2019)

I thought it'd be a 5 min job to set the 1800x rig crunching, but I've lost the SSD with the linux install, having to do a fresh install now. Should be up and running n a few hrs, I've prob missed out on some points early on tho :/

edit - tried to get my phone crunching, but seems like there aren't any tasks available for any project on android atm


----------



## tami626 (Nov 15, 2019)

infrared said:


> I thought it'd be a 5 min job to set the 1800x rig crunching, but I've lost the SSD with the linux install, having to do a fresh install now. Should be up and running n a few hrs, I've prob missed out on some points early on tho :/


Well, better late than never.


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2019)

Special thanks to everyone who is taking part   I've a few machines one at the moment, but as soon as that sun is out, everything will go on!!     Which reminds me, I need to reinstall the SR-2 setup and put Mint 19.1 on it...  Best make sure I have that ready for tomorrow


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 16, 2019)

infrared said:


> I thought it'd be a 5 min job to set the 1800x rig crunching, but I've lost the SSD with the linux install, having to do a fresh install now. Should be up and running n a few hrs, I've prob missed out on some points early on tho :/
> 
> edit - tried to get my phone crunching, but seems like there aren't any tasks available for any project on android atm
> 
> View attachment 136617


OpenZika is completed....

9th place but since both BOINC Italy and Australia sand bagged we will get them in a day or two.


----------



## tami626 (Nov 16, 2019)

We are in the top 10, people!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 16, 2019)

Damn, by those numbers, at SETI, we would need a little more than a week of sandbagging to reach the Top 5!


----------



## phill (Nov 16, 2019)

Arjai said:


> Damn, by those numbers, at SETI, we would need a little more than a week of sandbagging to reach the Top 5!



I really don't know why this is allowed in some ways...  Kind of not what the challenge was for...

As I can still edit this post, here's yesterdays results  






Tomorrow's will follow just a bit below!!    Great effort everyone!!


----------



## infrared (Nov 17, 2019)

We overtook Boinc.Italy for 9th position. Looks like we should be able to overtake the Czech national team and Planet 3DNow! for 7th position if we can keep up the pace


----------



## Boatvan (Nov 17, 2019)

Alright, gloves are off! Firing up the BOINC instances on my ryzen daily driver. It is on a schedule, but should boost my output.

Edit: Should I ressurect my servers with Xeons? I think I may need to reformat them but it is possible...


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 17, 2019)

Boatvan said:


> Alright, gloves are off! Firing up the BOINC instances on my ryzen daily driver. It is on a schedule, but should boost my output.
> 
> Edit: Should I ressurect my servers with Xeons? I think I may need to reformat them but it is possible...


If you do then go for FAH2, your MCMs might end up as pending validation if you doesn't get it up running today/tomorrow.


----------



## Boatvan (Nov 17, 2019)

Servers are reformatted, one is all the way up and crunching, the other is doing some updates (taking longer than expected). Once they check in, they will be pulling exclusively FAH2 WU's. For now, they got everything. 
So right now, I have Ryzen 2700X part time but full power, 2 servers with dual Xeons each, and two i7-3770's going. 
I think I have about 36 cores going now?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 17, 2019)

Boatvan said:


> Servers are reformatted, one is all the way up and crunching, the other is doing some updates (taking longer than expected). Once they check in, they will be pulling exclusively FAH2 WU's. For now, they got everything.
> So right now, I have Ryzen 2700X part time but full power, 2 servers with dual Xeons each, and two i7-3770's going.
> I think I have about 36 cores going now?


Great. That will keep your home warm (and noisy)


----------



## Boatvan (Nov 17, 2019)

Warmth is nice, I'll just have to tolerate my house sounding like there is an active runway downstairs... Oh well, FOR THE TEAM!!


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2019)

I have some results from today (I believe) if anyone is interested.....



 



I think we are doing extremely well   Had a few more systems on today than expected, but the weather here hasn't been great  Here's hoping for some sun so I can get a few more work units out!! 
Great work everyone tho, we are smoking along!!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 17, 2019)

I now have 2 T-3500's with X5670's going 100% Will have a 3rd up and running in a few hours, gotta do something else for a bit!


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2019)

Here's some end of day results for the 15th Year Birthday Challenge!!



 



A very nice score for the day, just under 8m as well    Brilliant work everyone!!


----------



## Boatvan (Nov 18, 2019)

We are really chooching now boys and girls. I see us overtaking some teams very soon! I myself am being graced with some quick validations. This is very exciting!


----------



## Lorec (Nov 18, 2019)

Boatvan said:


> We are really chooching now boys and girls. I see us overtaking some teams very soon! I myself am being graced with some quick validations. This is very exciting!


I just reactivated my rig after couple months off grid. I have 5 pages of "pending validation" wtf. Its ryzen running since yesterday, mainly MCM...


----------



## infrared (Nov 18, 2019)

Lorec said:


> I just reactivated my rig after couple months off grid. I have 5 pages of "pending validation" wtf. Its ryzen running since yesterday, mainly MCM...


If you switch to FAH2 they validate almost immediately, The MCM jobs you've done so far should validate in the next day or two 

Is anyone crunching on the microbiome project with ryzen/linux? What's the ppd/validation time like on that project?

EDIT - 8TH!!! Great job everyone


----------



## Lorec (Nov 18, 2019)

infrared said:


> If you switch to FAH2 they validate almost immediately, The MCM jobs you've done so far should validate in the next day or two
> 
> Is anyone crunching on the microbiome project with ryzen/linux? What's the ppd/validation time like on that project?
> 
> ...


I added some FAH to it, i will monitor thanks!

I used to run on my ryzen/linux rig but after just couple of days it started crunching 6hrs plus tasks for barely 100 points of credit...meh

as for other news: guys shes here.
THE EAGLE HAS LANDED, I repeat the eagle has landed  
A beautiful lady straight from China!
Omigosh, I do love my ladies oriental


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2019)

infrared said:


> If you switch to FAH2 they validate almost immediately, The MCM jobs you've done so far should validate in the next day or two
> 
> Is anyone crunching on the microbiome project with ryzen/linux? What's the ppd/validation time like on that project?
> 
> ...


2700X Linux MCM 41-45 PPH. MIP 31-35 PPH. Make your choice


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> 2700X Linux MCM 41-45 PPH. MIP 31-35 PPH. Make your choice



Switched over to some MCM myself and got rid of the others..  Hopefully that'll help boost some numbers  





We'll see how things go from here 

So from this morning's results...





To this a few hours ago...



 



We are well and truly on our way with no sandbagging    Awesome work everyone!!


----------



## infrared (Nov 18, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> 2700X Linux MCM 41-45 PPH. MIP 31-35 PPH. Make your choice


Thanks mate. Sounds like I should leave in on FAH2 then, 1800X @ 4.0ghz is currently getting 44 pph per thread (17k ppd), hopefully the numbers climb a bit because I used to get ~26k ppd with this cpu when SCC was running.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2019)

infrared said:


> Thanks mate. Sounds like I should leave in on FAH2 then, 1800X @ 4.0ghz is currently getting 44 pph per thread (17k ppd), hopefully the numbers climb a bit because I used to get ~26k ppd with this cpu when SCC was running.





2700x = 14 threads WCG (3.9 GHz) + 2 F&H  = 44 PPH claimed, 2700x-1 = 16 threads WCG (3.85 GHz) = 42 PPH, the last is my 3900x @ 4,02 GHz (23xWCG + F@H) = 45 PPD claimed. I doubt that MCM will bring more than the 17k PPD.


----------



## infrared (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks for the info 

For comparison, here's my two, Simon-PC = 6700K in win 7 , Crunchy = 1800X in mint 19.2 both @ 4.0ghz



edit - so looking that those results, 6700k is doing 41pph and 1800x is 39-40pph on FAH2, so looks like there's not a ton of extra points available. Your 3900X is doing awesome by the sound of it 

I'm about to hit an ARP WU on both machines too so will be interesting to see the numbers when those jobs get returned.


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2019)

Well here is the last update from me for the moment...  Bed time shortly!!



 



I wonder if we can catch Planet 3D Now! or not before the end of the challenge??   I'm not sure we'll manage to catch Team China but....   Always next time


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 19, 2019)

phill said:


> Well here is the last update from me for the moment...  Bed time shortly!!
> 
> View attachment 136949 View attachment 136950
> 
> I wonder if we can catch Planet 3D Now! or not before the end of the challenge??   I'm not sure we'll manage to catch Team China but....   Always next time


Right, time to pull out random asss laptops i wouldn't normally switch on.
They're small and weak but hey ho cores.


----------



## Boatvan (Nov 19, 2019)

That tip about FAH2 only workload on the servers is working well. Peek the average vs. today lol


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2019)

Good day everyone    I've just grabbed another screenie from the results page, so here's what the current stand in's are 




 



We might be able to get to 7th I think...  If the suns out i'll make sure everything is on!!    It's a shame I can't setup my surprise just yet.....


----------



## basco (Nov 19, 2019)

thx Phil for your work here.
sorry for the dumb Questions but i need help with starting wcg.
joined the Team today but it says Nothing started? and cant find a start button


----------



## infrared (Nov 19, 2019)

@basco might be worth checking which projects you have selected here, not all are active projects atm, smash childhood cancer and OpenZika are finished iirc. If you pick one of these projects you should get some work - Aids phase 2, mapping cancer markers, microbiome, African rainfall. 

It's probably worth going through the 'computing preferences' in boinc too, there's plenty of settings in there that affect how it will run, stuff like percentage of cpu to use while pc is and isn't in use, how much memory is available, network access etc. Once you have the settings right and active projects selected it should start getting some jobs. The event log is useful, if it still doesn't want to get any work take a screenshot of that for us.

Thanks for joining the team


----------



## basco (Nov 19, 2019)

tried a lot but still: sorry for me being silly


----------



## infrared (Nov 19, 2019)

Weird... I actually think you might be set up correctly, but servers aren't issuing tasks at the moment for some reason, I've just noticed I'm almost out of tasks myself. Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## basco (Nov 19, 2019)

what means:
this cp has reached a limit on tasks in progress?
TiA


----------



## infrared (Nov 19, 2019)

I'm not certain, but I suspect it's just because your computer has no jobs to do. I don't see that message in my event log, but I've still got a few jobs running.

I asked on the seti-germany shoutbox if anyone had noticed this, VietOZ replied to say MCM and MIP are working, I've just got a ton of jobs for those projects.









						Home
					

World Community Grid enables anyone with a computer or Android device to donate their unused computing power to advance cutting-edge scientific research on topics related to health and sustainability.




					www.worldcommunitygrid.org


----------



## Arjai (Nov 19, 2019)

@basco Try a reboot, re-open BOINC, click "Projects" tab, highlight WCG line then "update" from the left panel.

Can't hurt.


----------



## basco (Nov 19, 2019)

i understand everything except re-open boinc?
i think i missed 1 step
and it takes every option but i want 50% cpu but it stays at 100


----------



## Arjai (Nov 19, 2019)

If BOINC is not set to Start w/ Windows, you will need to open it up, start the program.





you should get to here, with WCG highlighted. Then "update" from the left side Command buttons.

After a re-boot of the computer.


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2019)

basco said:


> thx Phil for your work here.
> sorry for the dumb Questions but i need help with starting wcg.
> joined the Team today but it says Nothing started? and cant find a start button



You're most welcome   I like to help wherever I can with things and this is close to the hearts here at TPU, so I like to do my best 

Everyone here is great with the advice and help so whatever any issue you come across, it'll be sorted out somehow by someone


----------



## basco (Nov 19, 2019)

got it thanx a lot.
now after 5 restarts it started to download somethings and is working
and yes boinc starts with it.
thanks to everybody`s help


last ?  can i pause this at any time?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 19, 2019)

basco said:


> i understand everything except re-open boinc?
> i think i missed 1 step
> and it takes every option but i want 50% cpu but it stays at 100View attachment 137005


You set (and didn't save) 50 % run time on 50 % of your threads.


----------



## basco (Nov 19, 2019)

thx mstenholm
changed it to 100% runtime on 75 cpu.

last ? can i pause it somwhere? suspend means stop or abort or am i wrong


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 19, 2019)

basco said:


> can i pause it somwhere?


You can from the icon in your system tray, which lasts for 1 hour.


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2019)

basco said:


> got it thanx a lot.
> now after 5 restarts it started to download somethings and is working
> and yes boinc starts with it.
> thanks to everybody`s help
> ...



You sure can if you want.  In the screen shot above, under the first button it says suspend.  If you click on the project (World Grid for example) then suspend, it'll stop working and you'll have an idling machine    You'll have to click it again if you want it to start back up 

Glad it has got started   I'm not sure why it needed so many restarts but just glad it's setup and running


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 19, 2019)

basco said:


> thx mstenholm
> changed it to 100% runtime on 75 cpu.
> 
> last ? can i pause it somwhere? suspend means stop or abort or am i wrong


Suspend means suspend, not stop but pause. You will lose a few minutes of run-time on MCM if you do that. On African Rainfall Prediction you can lose hours.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 19, 2019)

@basco , the nice thing is that pause is temporary, and if we forget to restart it, it will restart on it's own after an hour.  You have to manually un-suspend to get it back to work.  You might be surprised at how little BOINC interferes with the normal operation of your computer - it just seems to get out of the way.  IIRC, suspend and pause do the same thing, it's just that pause has that 1 hour resume feature.


----------



## basco (Nov 19, 2019)

men i really missed this forum- thank you to all here!


----------



## infrared (Nov 19, 2019)

glad to see you're up and running basco 

I just added 3 craptops to the effort, I wouldn't normally bother with these but I really wanna overtake Planet 3DNow and the Scotts!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 19, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> suspend and pause do the same thing, it's just that pause has that 1 hour resume feature.


I just learned something new


----------



## basco (Nov 19, 2019)

tomorrow i fire up my i7-970 and maybe if the old power-supply can take it another 4770k.
lets get it on


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 19, 2019)

basco said:


> tomorrow i fire up my i7-970 and maybe if the old power-supply can take it another 4770k.
> lets get it on


Remember to include FAH2, maybe avoid MCM. The MCMs could take days before your wing-man complete them and you get your points. FAH2 (mostly) is a one-man job so points at completion.


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2019)

Here's an update as of Midnight this morning 



 

 

I think our 8th place is doing us so very well indeed   Bit lower on the points today compared to Planet 3DNow! but there's still about 3 days left to go...  I'm leaving a few PCs on this evening and have been just because of the weather and the cool conservatory lol   Helps warm it up a little bit I hope 

See you in the morning all


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 20, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Remember to include FAH2, maybe avoid MCM. The MCMs could take days before your wing-man complete them and you get your points. FAH2 (mostly) is a one-man job so points at completion.


Aww am i noobin whats fah2 on wcg, gpu work,? i have gpus fully suspended.
Usually run fah.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Aww am i noobin whats fah2 on wcg, gpu work,? i have gpus fully suspended.
> Usually run fah.


@theoneandonlymrk In these days with Stanfords servers acting up I understand that you suspend folding. To your questions - FAH2 is FightAids@Home Phase 2 and GPU work was last (and only) seen back in 2012-13.


----------



## basco (Nov 20, 2019)

i did only get mcm projects- tried to change it but no others coming in


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi guys, 
Just thought I'd give a quick update on the stats for the 15th Birthday Challenge 




 

 

Results taken about 30 minutes ago 
We are doing well to hold on to our 8th position,  hopefully we can keep it going until the end of the challenge!!    I'm not sure if we might catch Planet 3DNow! but I know we will do our best regardless    Great work everyone


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2019)

phill said:


> Hi guys,
> Just thought I'd give a quick update on the stats for the 15th Birthday Challenge
> 
> 
> ...


According to this (taken at the same time) we might. The big dump the ChezHuman made earlier he can't repeat so we should have our back clear.


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2019)

I can't seem to find that set of stats but we can catch them up I'm sure we will do all we can    TPU is one of the best teams I see for consistency


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2019)

phill said:


> I can't seem to find that set of stats but we can catch them up I'm sure we will do all we can   TPU is one of the best teams I see for consistency


Just press our team name and you get there


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Just press our team name and you get there



Thank you sir    I remember that for next time 

Last update for the day...  Apologies it's a little later, Sophia was not wanting to settle tonight and is still awake!!   No sleep for me then I'm guessing lol 







And just as a show and tell, how we are doing compared to the other teams around us....





Hopefully we'll be able to keep up this pace and pass The Scottish Boinc Team, I'm not sure we'll get past Planet 3DNow! but   We'll see


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2019)

Another morning update for our progress with the 15th Birthday Challenge !!







We are getting on very well here guys    I think the Scottish Boinc Team have done a bit of a dump judging by the results below but....





I'm not sure if we will make it to 7th place or not, but its going to be not long till we find out  

Great work everyone, amazing work!! 

A mid day update  



 







We seem to be making a bit of head way to Planet 3DNow!    With about 32 hours left, lets give it all we can  

And just before bed, I thought a quick update might go down well  



 



And for a little extra information....





We might not be able to catch up to 7th place, but finishing in the top 10 and hitting 8th, is an amazing achievement I believe   Great work every one so far !!


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2019)

Here's some of the latest stats with a little over 15 hours to go......



 



I think we might be a little away from 7th this time but what an amazing turn out we've had from TPU  




I can't thank everyone enough for all the massive amounts of support and contributions everyone has managed !!  Such an amazing team we have here at TPU


----------



## basco (Nov 22, 2019)

i have 5 to 6 pages pending validations open + 20 tasks in the state of completion.

should i do tasks till the end?


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2019)

Well here's one last update before it's time to leave work for the week.....  



 



A little more detail for those who like to see it 





I wonder if we can surpass them in the last few hours??   Keep on crunchin' team TPU!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2019)

basco said:


> i have 5 to 6 pages pending validations open + 20 tasks in the state of completion.
> 
> should i do tasks till the end?


Yes, because you never know which task will be immediately validated.


----------



## Lorec (Nov 22, 2019)

GUYS! Lets show them what are we made of! 
TPU fights till the last second! RIGS ON BROTHERS


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2019)

And just before I thought we couldn't get any closer.....  I checked just before the two hour count down and thought ah damn, 3 hours to catch up with 7th, just short of time, but then when I tried again at 1 hour and 55 minutes ish left....  It showed a bit of a different story!!......



 







So I've both Ryzen CPUs crunching away for the last two hours, in hope that it will help with getting us over the edge    I'll report back just after midnight with some luck    Keep on crunching everyone!  

Well, I'm not sure what more we could have done, but bloody good show chaps!!    Here's our results - 





Overall...





Amazing work everyone    Kudos to everyone who took part


----------



## Lorec (Nov 23, 2019)

phill said:


> Overall...
> 
> View attachment 137355
> 
> Amazing work everyone   Kudos to everyone who took part


Aww so close to that 7th spot...


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 23, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Aww so close to that 7th spot...





Consider that we ended up 11th last year I think we did very well


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 23, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Aww so close to that 7th spot...


If my 6700K hadn't blown a tire, we would have made it.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 23, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If my 6700K hadn't blown a tire, we would have made it.


Didn't we made it? According to my post above we did.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 23, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Didn't we made it? According to my post above we did.


Oops, tired eyes.  That was weird though, as I had checked it when time had expired...


----------



## Lorec (Nov 23, 2019)

Maybe some pending validations happened in the overtime   

Consistency of our daily points was amazing! 
Pretty much achieved our max ppd of first two days and kept it till last moment.

Looking forward to that electric bill though


----------



## basco (Nov 23, 2019)

Bravo Bravo


----------



## Bow (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Arjai (Nov 24, 2019)

Nice job, everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If my 6700K hadn't blown a tire, we would have made it.



If I had turned on my two Ryzen's and the rest of it it might have helped a little bit more..  



thebluebumblebee said:


> Oops, tired eyes.  That was weird though, as I had checked it when time had expired...



I think the pic @mstenholm put up was slightly afterwards the challenge, I saw the same thing when I checked back..  I noticed we'd moved up but then noted the count down as started again.... 

Link to Challenge

It would be very nice if we did pass into 7th place..


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 25, 2019)

phill said:


> If I had turned on my two Ryzen's and the rest of it it might have helped a little bit more..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2019)

Awesome sir!!    I'll have to see if I can find that page!!


----------

